# T77's Project BT



## t77snapshot (May 26, 2010)

Ok, so a friend gave me his old computer and it is a full tower with a Socket A setup. I was dying for another case mod project, but this time I will be logging it here. This is my first "Project Log" and I wish I had made logs for my previous mods like my Tempest and others.

Anyway I plan on getting rid of the old hardware and will be running my extra AM2 setup in this case. It will be used as a cruncher, but I want the case to look decent and not so old-school. I plan on painting the interior and attacking the cases structure with my trusty dremel.













Since the front bezel door is missing I'm going to have to come up with a plan to cover that huge hole (where the drive bay covers are missing). Maybe a window, mount a fan, or fill it up with 4 opticle drives! Nah, any other suggestions would be fine?






Originally I was just going to paint the inside black, but I always do black and it's become a standard now. So I was thinking maybe white? should go nicely with Blue, but I am open to suggestions on the color?






_ps. can anyone spot the HL logo in one of these pics?_


----------



## sneekypeet (May 26, 2010)

What do I win


----------



## t77snapshot (May 26, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100526/hl-logo.jpg
> What do I win


----------



## sneekypeet (May 26, 2010)

Have fun, thats a big boy, should leave lots of options. Thanks so much for the cookies!


----------



## Yukikaze (May 26, 2010)

Painting the frame white should look fantastic, but white is a difficult color to work with. I am sure you can pull it off, though. I've seen your Tempest, after all.

For the drive bay covers, some transparent cover with LED lighting and a fan ?

I'd get a white flash card reader for one of those 3.5" drive bays.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 26, 2010)

I say the colours look ok right now, maybe paint it shocking pink? Easiest solution is to fix a big fan to cover the optical drives. Or you can get 1 optical drive, 1 fan controller and 1 Creative Xfi control. Chop a massive side window too.


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

Those are cool cases to mod, I had one of those last year, except it was black (subbed)


----------



## t77snapshot (May 27, 2010)

Here she is stripped down and is ready for some cutt'in I will be removing the fan grills, c/m holes in the mobo tray, mounting a 120mm fan on the bottom, and cutting off that bottom tray that holds one of the 3.5 brackets. I am keeping the top one on there so I can mount the hdd.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice!! the 5600+ CPU is packed up and ready to ship back to you!! this mod is going to be SWEET!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2010)

subbed


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 3, 2010)

Subscribed. 

It's a very nice case t77. No doubt it can end up a very good mod.
Go for it! 
t77 FTW!

(perhaps you can give some inspiration to me, so i can start modding too.  )


----------

